
The Incredible Shrinking Sears - tschwimmer
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/08/11/business/the-incredible-shrinking-sears.html?hp&action=click&pgtype=Homepage&clickSource=story-heading&module=second-column-region&region=top-news&WT.nav=top-news
======
tboyd47
The author's thesis seems to be that Sears' woes are due to its CEO trying to
run it like a hedge fund. I wonder if other ex-managers of hedge funds have
done well in charge of other types of companies.

